# Reo Mini versus Grand



## kingCarlos (2/10/17)

What would the difference be between a Reo Mini 2.1 and a Reo Grand in terms of performance? I'm not talking about juice capacity or battery life, I'm more interested in how an identical atomizer and build would perform on both mods. Would a fully charged 18490 be comparable to a 18650 for the first few millilitres? At what point would you notice a different vape?


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/10/17)

kingCarlos said:


> What would the difference be between a Reo Mini 2.1 and a Reo Grand in terms of performance? I'm not talking about juice capacity or battery life, I'm more interested in how an identical atomizer and build would perform on both mods. Would a fully charged 18490 be comparable to a 18650 for the first few millilitres? At what point would you notice a different vape?



The difrence is in your question. Battery life.
How many ml will one last more than the other depends on what build you running on your atomiser.
If you running above 1.0 ohms then you would be happy with either.
If you vaping under 1.0 ohms then a grand will be best.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kingCarlos (2/10/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> The difrence is in your question. Battery life.
> How many ml will one last more than the other depends on what build you running on your atomiser.
> If you running above 1.0 ohms then you would be happy with either.
> If you vaping under 1.0 ohms then a grand will be best.


Thnks. What's the largest atty that will sit 100% flush on a mini?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/10/17)

kingCarlos said:


> Thnks. What's the largest atty that will sit 100% flush on a mini?



If im not mistaken its either a 18 or 20mm atty.
@Ryangriffon ?


----------



## Silver (2/10/17)

Hi @kingCarlos

Identical atty, same build, same vape!







But I agree with @Clouds4Days. The 18490 / 18500 batt in the mini limits the build.

Those batts are not normally rated above 10a continuous so one shouldn't go much lower than about 0.5 I would say.

I have my mini at about 1 ohm or just under. Haven't vaped her in a while though because the batts need replacement. But at that ohmage the vape is identical to the same coil on the Grand. (same atty / RM2) And I get most of the juice on the Mini bottle vaped before noticing a drop off.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (2/10/17)

17 mm is the biggest you can go. The rest is as @Silver said above. Cute little thing the Reo Mini.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/10/17)

It is cute indeed @Andre 

It is fantastic for a mild lower powered vape, the limiting factor being the battery.
I have never tried a lung hitting atty on my Mini - only the RM2 - because I still have the old standard profile Mini - but that has been fine for me because I absolutely love the RM2 for MTL.

With the right coil and higher nic juice, the Mini is a little pocket rocket.

And for me the best part about it is the comfortable fit in the hand. 

I need to get it going again... 
Just need to get the right batteries, which is proving to be quite challenging these days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (2/10/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @kingCarlos
> 
> Identical atty, same build, same vape!
> 
> ...



That looks like a “honey i skrunk the kids” type of setup Silver. But it would be an awesome vape as its a reo mini. I would love to one day have one in my collection also.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lingogrey (2/10/17)

Silver said:


> It is cute indeed @Andre
> 
> It is fantastic for a mild lower powered vape, the limiting factor being the battery.
> I have never tried a lung hitting atty on my Mini - only the RM2 - because I still have the old standard profile Mini - but that has been fine for me because I absolutely love the RM2 for MTL.
> ...


@Silver - These are on sale at Vapemob: https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/efest-imr-18500-1000mah-15a-battery/

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (4/10/17)



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Petrus (4/10/17)

I am running a OL16 on my Mini's. 0.4 ohms. The 3 ml bottle works out fine, regarding battery power. A mini is perfect for out and about in a mall, it is my ninja vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (4/10/17)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## kingCarlos (8/10/17)

Silver said:


> It is cute indeed @Andre
> 
> It is fantastic for a mild lower powered vape, the limiting factor being the battery.
> I have never tried a lung hitting atty on my Mini - only the RM2 - because I still have the old standard profile Mini - but that has been fine for me because I absolutely love the RM2 for MTL.
> ...


Precisely the thing that's bothering me. Can't find any of these smaller batteries locally. Suppose I could order in "bulk" from overseas but I don't like having a battery sit idle for more than a year.


----------

